# Offshore charter



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

How much is good price for a good boat out of Rudee Inlet, going for tuna in late June, for 6 six people (total)?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

ROUSH616172699 said:


> How much is good price for a good boat out of Rudee Inlet, going for tuna in late June, for 6 six people (total)?


They average around $1100 to $1200 for a full day (plus tip for the mate)


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

And remember, even if you don't catch fish, the mate will be working his ass off all day long and you should tip. Also, he does a lot of work before you get there and long after you leave. Not directed just to you, but to everyone that uses a charter boat.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

If I may, Id like to echo the previous sentiments...

TIP THE MATE


----------



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks SkunkApe. 1200 was what I was expecting but a few boats were 1725 which is higher than what I remember. But I guess with the fuel cost the prices have shot up.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Out of Rudee I don't think you will find many boats for offshore less than 1500 it is almost twice the distance out to the fishing grounds than it is in Hatteras and about 1 1/2 times as far as it is out of OI. As everyone else has stated TIP THE MATE I've mated and been stiffed because we had a bad day as did the rest of the fleet that ain't no fun. The mate is the hardest working person on the boat.


----------



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm considering going out on the Backlash. Does anybody have info on this boat, good or bad?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

From Norfolk you could probably drive to hatty or OI for the difference in cost.....idk just a thoughts


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

My one and only trip was on the backlash last summer. Great trip. We caught fish when no one else did. We also lost 4. It was a great day. A tip for you though. If you decide to go to Hatteras or Ruddee go down a few days early and check to see what they bring in. Also, talk to the captian and mate and build a relationship. Another tip too, most marinas will not tell you when one boat is better than the other, but if you ask the photogapher which boat they take more pictures of they will tell you that. Boats with no fish don't get here pics taken


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Loop Wing said:


> And remember, even if you don't catch fish, the mate will be working his ass off all day long and you should tip. Also, he does a lot of work before you get there and long after you leave. Not directed just to you, but to everyone that uses a charter boat.


I work on a private charter boat out of NJ and I have to 2nd the above statement. I have been stiffed several times by charters that just dont care or don't know. Average offshore trip I arrive at the dock around 230am and then depart return and ususally dont leave until four to five hours after the trip is over with. Average day 15hours.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Remember if the mate worked hard and the Capt worked hard for you and put you on the meat then 15- 20% of charter cost is custom. No meat and still worked hard 10 - 15%. If they just was not into trying then it is up to the charter group.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Backlash is a good choice. Matador is the boat I work on and Jake is a hell of a tuna man. If you don't go with Backlash, check us out.
Bill


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

I will second Jake he's a good guy and has an awsome sense of humor. Not to bash the backlash i go a citation on her but wasn't as personable as jake. As a little backround Jake took the owner of my charterboat out while i was in iraq and wore his butt out an then some 

Capt. Mike


----------

